
Show HN: 24a2, an ultra minimalist game engine - jmlr
https://24a2.routley.io/
======
jim-jim-jim
Sick. Reminds me of those "1001 games in one" devices that used primitive
block arrangements to represent snakes, space ships, etc.

(They arrived at the 1001 figure by counting each difficulty level as a
different game.)

------
artex_xh
remind me the LED grid controlled by Raspberry pi. Would be interesting to see
this framework work in this scenario.

